# how do i share stories on google docs



## Cult_Imagination (Jan 13, 2020)

I made 2 chapters of a furry story ive writen but i cant share them everytime i try it just wont let me click on them to share them and idk why what do i do?


----------



## driftingdragon (Jan 14, 2020)

Shot you a pm. 

We can work with screenshots!


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Jan 14, 2020)

That's odd, did you try sharing on them from inside the document itself? When you click on the Share button, it should pop up with a dialogue box like this:






And then you can hit "Copy link" to copy the link. 
(also, hello again, I swear I'm not following you but I keep seeing your threads )


----------

